# زيادة عزم المحرك



## محمد حسن نصر (18 سبتمبر 2007)

زيادة عزم المحرك​​المحرك هو مصدر الطاقة المحركة بالسيارة. وهو يعمل على تحويل طاقة الوقود (الدخل) إلى عزم ودوران (الخرج). وتعرف القدرة بأنها حاصل ضرب العزم في سرعة الدوران للمحرك.

*القدرة [كيلووات]= عزم المحرك [نيوتن متر] × السرعة الدورانية [زاوية دائرية في الثانية]*

ويعتمد عزم المحرك torque Engine على الطاقة المتولدة من احتراق خليط الوقود والهواء, وكلما زاد العزم كلما زادت قدرة المحرك. ويؤثر على قيمة العزم قيمة القوة المؤثرة على المكبس مضروبة في ذراع العزم. 

*عزم المحرك [نيوتن متر] = القوة [نيوتن] × ذراع العزم [متر]*
* = ( ضغط الشحنة × مساحة المكبس) × ذراع العزم*

ويمكن زيادة قدرة المحرك عن طريق: 
-  زيادة عزم المحرك أو 
- تقليل الفقد في القدرة نتيجة الاحتكاك داخل المحرك, أو نتيجة تشغيل الملحقات الخاصة بالمحرك. 


*طرق زيادة عزم المحرك: *

العزم هو حاصل ضرب القوة في ذراعها, فكلما ذادت القوة المنقولة من المكبس إلى ذراع التوصيل كلما ذاد العزم, وكلما ذاد زراع القوة (طول المرفق لعمود المرفق crank shaft throw), ويمكن زيادة العزم كالتالي:

1- زيادة مقدار الشحنة الداخلة للمحرك. (سعة المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية)
2- زيادة الكفاءة الحرارية (كفاءة الاحتراق) للشحنة والاستفادة من بعض الطاقة المفقودة مع غازات العادم. 
3- زيادة طول المرفق لعمود المرفق.
4- تقليل الفقد في الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك, وكذلك الطاقة المبذولة لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية (زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية). 

الكفاءة الحجمية تحدد كمية الشحنة الداخلة داخل الاسطوانة (المحرك). أما الكفاءة الحرارية فإنها تحدد مقدار الطاقة الحرارية التي يمكن استخلاصها من الطاقة الموجودة من الوقود الداخل للمحرك بالشحنة. وتحدد الكفاءة الميكانيكية قيمة الطاقة (القدرة) المتبقية كخرج للمحرك, حيث أن الطاقة المستخلصة من الوقود يضيع منها جزء نتيجة احتكاك الأجزاء المتحركة داخل المحرك وجزء يبذل لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية. 


1- زيادة الشحنة داخل المحرك

تزداد كمية الشحنة بزيادة سعة المحرك (حجم الإزاحة) engine swept volume, وتعرف سعة المحرك بسعة الاسطوانة مضروب في عدد الاسطوانات. وسعة الاسطوانة هي مساحة الاسطوانة مضروبة في طول الشوط (المسافة بين النقطة الميتة العليا والنقطة الميتة السفلى).

*سعة المحرك [سم3 (سي سي), أو لتر] = عدد الاسطوانات × سعة الاسطوانة [سم3 , أو لتر]*
* = عدد الاسطوانات × (مساحة الاسطوانة × طول الشوط)*
* = عدد الاسطوانات × ( ط / 4 × مربع قطر الاسطوانة × طول الشوط) *

1-(أ)- زيادة سعة المحرك عن طريق :
· زيادة عدد الاسطوانات (6, 8, 10.....)
· زيادة أبعاد الاسطوانة (القطر, طول الشوط)

الكفاءة الحجمية:
ولكن يجب ملاحظة إنه على الرغم من ثبوت سعة المحرك فإن العزم يختلف باختلاف سرعة دوران المحرك وذلك بسبب التغيير في الكفاءة الحجمية (درجة امتلاء الاسطوانات بخليط الوقود والهواء). وتعرف الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) Volumetric Efficiency؛ بأنها النسبة بين حجم الشحنة الداخلة للمحرك إلى سعة المحرك, أو حجم الشحنة الداخلة للاسطوانة إلى سعة الاسطوانة, وهي في الغالب تكون في حدود 80% إلى 90% . 

*الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) = حجم الهواء (الشحنة) الفعلي الداخل إلى الاسطوانة (المحرك) ÷ حجم الاسطوانة (المحرك)*

وتعتمد كفاءة الامتلاء على فتحة الخانق, وسرعة دوران المحرك, وشكل وأبعاد مجمع السحب والعادم, ومقاس فتحة الصمام, وتوقيت الصمامات, وفترة فتح الصمامات. 
في السرعات البطيئة تكون سرعة المكبس بطيئة, ويكون التخلخل داخل الاسطوانات ومجمع السحب قليل وعليه فإن كمية الخليط الداخلة إلى الاسطوانات تكون قليلة, و تكون كفاءة الامتلاء قليلة. ومع زيادة السرعة تزداد كمية الوقود الداخلة إلى الأسطوانات, وتزداد كفاءة الامتلاء مع زيادة السرعة. 
ولكن مع استمرار زيادة سرعة المحرك يؤدي تدافع الخليط للمرور من فتحات الصمامات إلى تقليل كمية الوقود الداخلة إلى الاسطوانات (يسمى ذلك الخنق وعدم قدرة المحرك على التنفس breathe) وعليه فعند السرعات العالية تنخفض كفاءة الامتلاء.​


​
*العلاقة بين الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) وعزم المحرك: *
كلما زادت درجة الامتلاء ذاد عزم المحرك, ولهذا نجد أن منحنى العزم بالنسبة لسرعة دوران المحرك يشابه منحنى كفاء الامتلاء. ففي سرعات الدوران البطيئة تكون كفاءة الامتلاء قليلة وعليه يكون العزم قليل, مع زيادة السرعة تزداد كفاءة الامتلاء ويزداد العزم, وعند السرعة التي يكون عندها أقصى كفاءة امتلاء يكون عندها أقصى عزم, ومع زيادة السرعة أكثر من ذلك تنخفض درجة الامتلاء نتيجة خنق الشحنة الداخلة وينخفض العزم بالتبعية.​



1 (ب)- زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) (Volumetric Efficiency VE):

* زيادة عدد الصمامات, استخدام عدد 4 إلى 6 صمامات لكل اسطوانة. (زيادة عدد الصمامات بدلاً من استخدام صمام كبير هو تقليل كتلة الصمام الذي يكون لها مشاكل عند زيادة السرعة وزيادة التعجيل والتباطئ)

* Variable Valve Timing with Intelligent (VVT-i) التحكم في توقيت صمامات السحب إليكترونيا ​ Variable Valve Timing & Lift with Intelligent (VVTL-i) * التحكم في توقيت ومسافة فتح الصمامات إليكترونيا 

Variable Length Intake Manifold (VLIM) * استخدام طول متغير لمجمع السحب 

* استخدام صمامات حلقية (جلبة) Sleeve Valve

* , إدخال الشحنة تحت ضغط (شحن التربو والسوبر) turbo and super charging system تشحين المحرك. يعمل تشحين المحرك على زيادة كفاءة الامتلاء بمقدار 50%. 

* التخلص من بقايا العادم بالاسطوانة. عند طريق زيادة عدد صمامات العادم, التحكم في توقيت صمام العادم بالإضافة إلى توقيت صمام السحب Dual VVT-i, عمل أنوب عادم لكل اسطوانة headers (الفكرة من وراء استخدام أنبوب عادم لكل اسطوانة هو تخفيض الضغط الخلفي في نظام العادم والذي يعيق تصريف العادم بكفاءة عالية).​​الكفاءة الحرارية:
حيث أن الكفاءة الحجمية (كفاءة الامتلاء) تقرر مقدار الشحنة الداخلة للاسطوانات, فإن الكفاءة الحرارية تقرر كم من طاقة الوقود الداخل مع الشحنة يمكن تحويلها إلى طاقة مفيدة.

*الكفاءة الحرارية = الطاقة المستفادة من الوقود ÷ الطاقة الموجودة في الوقود *

ويمكن زيادة الطاقة المستفادة من الوقود عن طريق:
أ- تحسين الاحتراق, زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق (الكفاءة الحرارية (Thermal Efficiency TE) 

ب- تقليل الفقد في الطاقة الحرارية, (الفقد في الطاقة الحرارية, مياه التبريد 30-35%, غازات العادم 35-45%), الاحتكاك داخل المحرك 5-8% بالإضافة إلى الطاقة اللازمة لتشغيل ملحقات المحرك) 


2- (أ) زيادة كفاءة الاحتراق (الكفاءة الحرارية): 
- زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط compression ratio

*نسبة الإنضغاط = حجم الحيز فوق المكبس عند النقطة الميتة السفلي ÷ حجم الحيز فوق المكبس عند النقطة الميتة العليا*

زيادة نسبة الإنضغاط تؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة استهلاك الوقود والقدرة. نسبة الإنضغاط لمحركات البنزين في حدود 8 إلى 1:9, والديزل في حدود 17 إلى 1:19. 

- استخدام الحقن الإليكتروني للوقود Electronic fuel injection (EFI) 

- استخدام الإشعال الإليكتروني Electronic ignition

- تصميم وتعديل المحرك engine design and modifications , لزيادة عملية الإثارة داخل المحرك, وزيادة درجة الخلط, ويتم ذلك عن طريق تصميم غرفة الاحتراق ومجمع السحب. 


2- (ب) الاستفادة من بعض الطاقة المفقودة مع غازات العادم:
- استخدام دورة أتكنسون بدلاً من دورة أوتو, حيث تكون نسبة التمدد أكبر من نسبة الإنضغاط للمحرك. 


3- زيادة طول المرفق لعمود المرفق: 
- وهذا يعتمد على تصميم عمود المرفق, فكلما زاد طول المرفق كلما زادت الإجهادات على العمود. 


الكفاءة الميكانيكية:
تعرف الكفاءة الميكانيكية بأنها مقدار القدرة الخارجة من المحرك منسوبة إلى القدرة الناتجة من الطاقة الحرارية المتولدة داخل الاسطوانات 

*الكفاءة الميكانيكية = القدرة الخارجة من المحرك (القدرة الفرملية) ÷ القدرة المتولدة داخل الاسطوانات (القدرة البيانية)*


4- تقليل الفقد في العزم (زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية Mechanical Efficiency ME):

يمكن تقليل الفقد في الطاقة نتيجة الاحتكاك داخل المحرك أو بسبب تشغيل أجزاء داخلية أو ملحقات خارجية مركبة على المحرك:
أ- تصميم معدل لأجزاء المحرك
ب- تقليل الطاقة الضائعة لتشغيل محلقات المحرك.

أ- تصميم معدل لأجزاء المحرك لتقليل الفقد في الاحتكاك: 

- استخدام محرك به نسبة قطر/ شوط Bore/stroke ratio أكبر من واحد والذي يسمى (محرك فوق المربع) oversquare engine والذي فيه القطر أكبر من الشوط. هذا يؤدي إلى تقليل طول الشوط مع المحافظة على سعة الاسطوانة, وعليه يقل مقدار الطاقة الضائعة في الاحتكاك. 

- طلاء الاسطوانات من الداخل بمادة تقلل الاحتكاك.

ب- تقليل الطاقة (القدرة) الضائعة لتشغيل محلقات المحرك الداخلية والخارجية:
‌
-الاستغناء عن عمود الكامة في المحرك camless valvetrain, حيث أن حوالي 25% من قدرة المحرك تفقد في سرعة الحمل الخالي نتيجة القوى المبذولة لفتح الصمامات ضد النابض. 

- استخدام مروحة تبريد كهربائية (بدلا من المروحة الميكانيكية التي تأخذ الحركة عن طريق عمود المرفق)

- استخدام مؤازر كهربائي للتوجيه (بدلاُ من المؤازر الهيدروليكي الذي يأخذ حركته عن طريق عمود المرفق) 

- استخدام مؤازر (باور مستر للفرامل) (بدلاً من المؤازر الهيدروليكي الذي يأخذ حركته عن طريق عمود المرفق). أو استخدام مؤازر التخلخل. 


_ويمكن تلخيص العوامل المؤثرة على قدرة المحرك بالمعادلة التالية_, 
_وفي حالة الرغبة في__ زيادة قدرة المحرك فإن ذلك يتم عن طريق زيادة قيمة حدود تلك المعادلة:_

*قدرة المحرك = (كمية الطاقة الخارجة من المحرك) ÷ وحدة الزمن*
* = ((كمية الطاقة الخارجة من الاسطوانات) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن*
* = (((كمية الطاقة الموجودة من الوقود داخل الشحنة) **× الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن*
* = (((( سعة المحرك × الكفاءة الحجمية) × القيمة الحرارية للوقود) × الكفاءة الحرارية) × الكفاءة الميكانيكية) ÷ وحدة الزمن*

* قدرة المحرك يمكن زيادتها عن طريق:*
- زيادة سعة المحرك
- زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية للمحرك
- استخدام وقود ذو قيمة حرارية عالية 
- زيادة الكفاءة الحرارية للمحرك 
- زيادة الكفاءة الميكانيكية للمحرك


منقول
د/ قاسم مراد​


----------



## المرابع (18 سبتمبر 2007)

يا سيدي الف شكر علي كل الموضوعات الجميلة جدا


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (18 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## حيدر محمد الوائلي (19 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك جداااااااااااااااا محمد.حيدر كرماش


----------



## مهدى الاكوح (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير يامحمد حسن نصر انته راجل بتفهم ولك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## مهدى الاكوح (14 أكتوبر 2007)

ممكن يا محمد تعرفلى الفرق بين الحمل والعزم الواقع على المحرك وطرق الهندسيه للتقدير الاحمال ع المحرك الحرارى وجزاك الله كل خير وربنا يزيدك العلم النافع


----------



## رامي علي (14 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات المفيده


----------



## Badran Mohammed (14 أكتوبر 2007)

الموضوع مذهل ومشكور على المجهود الكبير


----------



## gmotor (15 أكتوبر 2007)

thack you 10000000


----------



## حسام عيد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس ميجا (16 أكتوبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووور اخى المهندس على هذا الموضوع الشيق جدا جدا جدا


----------



## كرم الدين (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عمار سليمان (17 أكتوبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عليك ياخي وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## شريف عبد الله (22 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا :84:


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا
حقيقي انت باش مهندس .
:75:


----------



## islam2a (27 أكتوبر 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا
شكرا لك على مجهودك


----------



## يونس فاخر (27 أكتوبر 2007)

ماشاءالله عليك ، طوبى لك حياتك التي كرست لخدمة الاخرين ، هنيئا لك جزاءك عند الله ، بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وسدد خطالك 
اخوك المهندس : يونس فاخر من العراق


----------



## حسام الدين سيد (18 يوليو 2009)

يا اخوان بطلب معلومات لبحث في زيادة الكفاءة الحجمية لمحركات الإحتراق الداخلي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (18 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى والف شكر
تقبل مرورى


----------



## قاسم القريشي (19 يوليو 2009)

شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا
شكرا


----------



## جمال لاشين (7 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الة كل خير


----------



## جمال لاشين (7 يونيو 2015)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## جمال لاشين (7 يونيو 2015)

شكرا جدا


----------

